# The latest Jack pics



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Here's the latest pics of Jacky-boy!!






















































Enjoy!! I SURE DO!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Cute!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Wonderful Pictures







Cutie !!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Love the one with the tong out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I can tell that he is "Mr. Personality"... very cute!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

great pics! i love the face in the fourth one


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">he's too cute





















</span>


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Aw shucks, you guys, thanks for all the compliments!! I just love my furbaby!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

As you should!!! He IS a cutie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jack is so cute, i LOVE the 4th picture


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

My fav. picture is the second one to the last! I love pictures like that!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Oh my he is soooooooooo Cute


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Too cute!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

too cute i swear i can't take a picture that fast . Summer does somthing really cute but by the time i grab the camara its over :lol:


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

So cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww..he is too cute!!


----------

